# With what should I fill window well?



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Yes. The stones may allow water to have a place to gather and seep in. Remove them. 
Seal the concrete. I prefer an elastomeric, rubberized spray on membrane but for a small area like that, you can pick up a good sealer from your local hardware store. Remove the metal well. Fill with dirt compacting every 6 inches or so as you go to avoid settling and a place for water to be absorbed and sit.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What about a window well cover? Any pictures of the opening?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The window well should have a drain down to the weeping tiles.


----------



## jaes (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks to "KHouse75" for rapid response to my post --you responded within 35 minutes of my post, and you answered all of my questions in two short paragraphs! Wow! I very much appreciate the time you took to help. Regards other responses that suggested things to do with existing window well ----there ain't gonna be a window well. --Again, thanks KHouse75. ---Jaes.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If there isn't going to be a well, waterproof the opening and mentioned above prior to backfilling.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I would use the dimpled membrane material and overlap the repair at least two feet on each side and past the bottom as well. Of course use the sealer first.

A concrete repair is a cold joint and will leak for sure.


----------



## jaes (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks to all of you that supplied suggestions that are very clear, understandable, and most helpful! Gosh, I appreciate the help. ---Jaes.


----------

